# Creative Inspire P7800 7.1 Speaker Problem



## Stoicism (Aug 4, 2011)

I've owned the speakers for a while and never had a problem until today I tried to move the sub woofer over just a little bit and the speaker cords got pulled out....after reinserting them all but my center speaker was working. After further investigation I was able to get the center speaker working in the other speaker ports but not the center. I conclude that the center speaker port in my sub has been messed up. Is there a way to fix it? I miss my center speaker :sigh:

Thank you for anyone's help.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

First, make absolutely sure your center channel IN is firmly connected. Test it in a side channel IN port to confirm whether or not it is producing sound.

Have you also tried connecting a side speaker into the center speaker connector to doubly confirm this?

If you have confirmed all of these things then the next step is to get into the connector and test it with multimeter for continuity and the backside of the connector for sound going into it. 

According to this image, it looks like you pull the six screws to access the backside of the center OUT port.
Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## Stoicism (Aug 4, 2011)

I just double checked to see if other speakers would work in the center port and I still get no response but the center does work in left and right ports so I conclude the speaker is good and the port is bad. I will proceed with the multimeter but I have to go buy one first which is fine I should have one anyway. Is there a special way I should be using the meter? Thanks for the help and I will update soon.


----------



## Stoicism (Aug 4, 2011)

I just double checked to see if other speakers would work in the center port and I still get no response but the center does work in left and right ports so I conclude the speaker is good and the port is bad. I will proceed with the multimeter but I have to go buy one first which is fine I should have one anyway. Is there a special way I should be using the meter? Thanks for the help and I will update soon.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

You want to pull the six screws. Open up the panel and connect a couple jumpers with alligator clips (Radio Shack) from where the wires connect into the center port over to a speaker and see if you are getting sound. If you are getting sound then your connector has gone bad. If you are not getting sound from the center channel wires inside the subwoofer box then I suspect you may have had a short which took out your center channel if it is not circuit protected.

The meter is to test the continuity through the connector and to put it on millivolts AC to see if there is any sound from the center channel although connecting a speaker across the circuit would also work.


----------



## Stoicism (Aug 4, 2011)

So I went to auto zone looking for multimeters and I couldn't tell if it could measure in millivolts AC or not and there were more options for DC than AC. I took some pictures of the 3 that were there. Could you tell me if any of these would do the job? Also I can go to radio shack tomorrow if needed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stoicism (Aug 4, 2011)

Bump...can i get some ideas please? thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The center/sub use the same output. As the cable was pulled from the jack, I'd suspect the jack is faulty.


----------

